
Where can I find dev contractor jobs? - jonathanmv
I am working on my own idea at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;autenti.ca and I need to generate some income to keep working on it.<p>Most of the offers I found are for full-time jobs. It feels unethical to join a company just to leave it after a couple of months. So where do you find short-term contractor jobs?<p>My main skill is taking mockups&#x2F;wireframes and making a working product out of it in a timely manner developing, testing, and deploying all front-end (react, redux, bootstrap) and back-end (aws: lambda, dynamo, ecs, emr, sqs, kinesis, and many more)<p>See my résumé and some recent projects at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;kDAiYP<p>Thank you all for your suggestions
======
mtmail
Browse or add yourself to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17902902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17902902)

Job ads outside the whoishiring threads are against the guidelines
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)),
and I would argue so are "here's my CV" counterparts.

~~~
jonathanmv
Thank you very much for the guidance. I should have read the faqs before
posting this thread

------
gamechangr
I have a friend who took a job at a waiter at TGI Fridays and averaged $20 hr.
He did that for 18 months part time and ended up raising a $11 Million seed
round during that time.

According to him, he worked "20 hrs a week at TGI Fridays and 70 hours a week
on my site".

He had the chance to work for another startup and he said he tried it as a
contractor and it was the biggest mistake he ever made.

According to him - "getting away from working online is what made my ideas
flourish. You have to take a break and get out in the world and somehow those
little moments good ideas just start to happen".

That's one guys opinion - but he's a great guy that a great friend.

~~~
jstewartmobile
I'll second this. If you do brain work to pay the bills, there probably won't
be enough left for your own project.

I believe there was some studio guy who once made the same observation about
musicians: the ones who had low-mental-effort day-jobs eventually made it. The
rest backslid into white-collar wage-slavery.

~~~
jonathanmv
Those are interesting cases. Definitively the will power works as a muscle and
has limited resources. Thanks for your comment

